# rasbora questions



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I am thinking about getting a few rasboras,dwarf or harlequin..Does anyone here keep rasboras with betta? Do they get along alright? My betta is a really mellow old guy..:lol:
Would 3 be too small of a group of them?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

If the tank was big enough I think they'd get along ^^ 3 is a really small number though, if that's all you could fit then maybe dont have any tankmates  What size is your tank?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have had great success keeping H. Rasboras with bettas. I've never tried dwarf though. Depending on tank size, you should probably get at least 5 since they are schoolers.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I had harlequin rasboras. Personally, I say they need to be in a group of 6, in a minimum of a 20 gallon tank. in a 10 gallon, they stressed out my boys too much, and were stressed as well by both boys. And they didn't have enough room to truly be happy


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

My boyfriend's dad keeps 5 with a male betta in a 10 gallon and never had any problems.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

My tank is 10 gallons. I have 4 peppered cories and my old guy Cleo in there right now..It is decently planted. I do 2 30% water changes a week. I recently Moved my 2 big apple snails from this tank into another..it looks abit empty now to me.....I was looking into maybe getting a small fish to school around in the plants a bit. That is why I am mostly interested in Dwarf rasboras or maybe even a few ember tetras if I can kind them... (I believe those are the smallest tetras)
Using:
http://www.aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor.php?AqVolUnit=gUS&AqTempUnit=C&AqLengthUnit=inch
It said Currently I am 88% stocked. If I added 3-4 dwarf rasboras or ember tetras I would be right at 100% stocked..Filter compacity122%.. I wouldn't be adding anything more after that of course..

Also, I am not 100% sure I am going to do this..I may just continue my search for cherry shrimp.:lol: But I have have bad luck with shrimp in the past...:-?

Just a little "brainstorm" here...:lol:


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

With the pepper cories, you are techinically pretty high up in stocking, and the extra fish might not help. You could go with shrimps, most will do well if you have a good and well planted tank for them to hide in if necessary.


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

my scissor tail rasbora was a spunky guy, very fiesty. he jumped out of the net once and flopped on the floor.. Lived through that ordeal, and being around 60 for a month because of a heater mishap.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

I had a shoal of 7-8 microrasboras. They were very skittish and hid amongst my plants in the very back of my tank. Meh. I definitely wouldn't get them again. 

Bettas are just so much more interactive and hilarious, they take the cake for me as far as fish are concerned.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Cardinal tetras are fun. I have 6, and it's really cool when they come up for food.so in my 10 gallon, I have six cardinals, and one male betta!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Neil D said:


> Cardinal tetras are fun. I have 6, and it's really cool when they come up for food.so in my 10 gallon, I have six cardinals, and one male betta!


Cardinal tetras are pretty..I was thinking ember tetras though because they are the smallest tetras..They only get to be about .75-.80 inch. I believe dwarf rasboras get to be about the same size.They stay pretty small..

I may just wait until I get my 29 gallon up and running..maybe I will have a big tank full of dwarf cories and dwarf rasboras..and ember tetras..:lol:


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I would stick with just the cories. You should add one more cory instead


----------



## kalae (Feb 13, 2011)

If i were you I wouldn't get anymore, however if you made room, a school of harlequins would work  I had some previously, they are quite funny to watch
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

kalae said:


> If i were you I wouldn't get anymore, however if you made room, a school of harlequins would work  I had some previously, they are quite funny to watch
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! I have my29 gallon up and running now..I may get some for that tank instead.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I had h. rasboras once with a betta and they did fine. But I have to say the more room you have the larger the school can be the more fun it is to watch them.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I lied, that was when I got em. Now I hate them! They nipped my guy's fins!!!!!!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

anyone know if platys or guppies would do ok in a 29 gallon with a betta?


----------

